# Less Git It On Son!!!



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/154404238


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

BW bound! Little chilly. Be alright!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Been in the tree since five let's go!!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Hopefully today's the day. Feels great out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Staring at a 4pt. Looking for something bigger. Had some big hogs on cam for first time. 33 and still on East side.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We up north of baker... got signal surprisingly.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lil 7pt showed up


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> Lil 7pt showed up


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Get em Boys. Wish I were out there


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gotta be patient. He small body. Another spike. Madness right now

4pt making a scrape in front of me at 40yds!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got done messin with a doe....threw every call I had at her... Pretty funny


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

bout to head out myself. thats right, look at that time...morning hunts suck!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Been covered up all morning. Best hunt of year but would like to pull trigger!!!

My partner just missed a doe twice at 35yds. Can't wait to rub that in.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I'm out in Cali with my brothers. Super Bowl baby! Go Panthers!! Good luck yall. Cali is a bunch of hippies. I could never live here. I asked for a plastic bag at the grocery store and you woulda thought I burned a rain forest down. Weird peeps out this way. Ready to get back after this craziness.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey!!! Which one of you dirty bastards changed my avatar???


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Hey!!! Which one of you dirty bastards changed my avatar???
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Lmao!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fine....










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I promise I didn't do it... but I know who suggested it.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rotten...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's messed up.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know it was you Chubs...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am hurt.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Update; Partner found his doe. I still got little bucks feeding. Feet frozen.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I am hurt.



Go to your safe place, it will be ok honey.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys been cold and tired this morning??? That sucks, just had to turn the heater down a bit


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

sure said:


> You guys been cold and tired this morning??? That sucks, just had to turn the heater down a bit


How many deer have you killed this year? That sucks, I gotta go clean a deer now!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/154416920


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> How many deer have you killed this year? That sucks, I gotta go clean a deer now!


Cold cold cold, but damn funny!!! Sorry Josh, lol


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Three does walking by right now

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I living through you guys today. I'm fighting off double ear infection and barking like a seal today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Get some sardines

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

What IS the difference in an Espo and an Ewoc?

LMAO

Good Hunting!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> What IS the difference in an Espo and an Ewoc?
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Good Hunting!!


I think an ewoc is taller. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, I stayed the night at my camp last night, got up when the alarm went off, stepped outside to go pee and crawled back in bed! It was cold up in Bama. Helped that I had meat in the back of the truck from last night though.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry dude I couldn't resist.
I'm sure you are at least as tall as an Ewoc.

TO THE HUNT!!!! :beer:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck brother, off to a tree in BW myself! Not sure ifin I have signal where I am at though!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice parking job....all the way in the back corner of a food plot....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm if that's bw I know where you are at. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I just got settled in my tree. Lots of shooting on the private property north of me. Everything around me was just burnt. Other side of the road is still on fire. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

where I was...went to another secret spot lol.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

This thread needs a fresh kill pic....plantation doe. 84#. That's the way to break in his one week old Ford!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Whit270 and I are up. I'm in a bog and he is watching the tree line. Good luck fellas!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Doe at 40 , looking for big boy. Seen 3 earlier this morning about 9:00. One spike, 2 does.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so ready for this to be over... I'm snake bit boys. Only deer I've seen are 3 dead ones on the road...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

.....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in a shooting house this afternoon. Blind this morning over looking part of a power line and a couple nice plots but didn't see anything. Hoping to see some of this movement everyone is talking about this afternoon! Good luck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


I'm over it. My fatass is ready to sit on the beach and drink beer while not catching fish...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Show yourself!!!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> This thread needs a fresh kill pic....plantation doe. 84#. That's the way to break in his one week old Ford!



Lucky it didn't just straight up break that ford!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Lucky it didn't just straight up break that ford!


 Military grade aluminum, so they say! I switched to GMC last year and am happy but he stayed with Ford.... Basically, they are all about equal anymore, and cost too much!

But enough about trucks, show some dead deerzzzz. :2guns:


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Haven't even seen a dang squirrel!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

One U/I and a not legal 4pt. The milita was pretty active this afternoon. AR's, AK's and some monster of a rifle. .338 or better.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright guys, first off, a huge thanks to JT Powell. This was an area he pointed me to. Actually it's about a mile from where I've gone several times. Got there about 10, sat till noon, got hungry so I got down and back to the pooper for a bite. Went back and repositioned. As soon as I get settled in a dog lights up 500 yards to my NW and barks for 2 freakin hours, literally, non stop. I figured the spot was blown after all that but about 30 minutes later looking around I see a deer shaped thing...is that a deer?? Scope it, it is a dang deer!! Does it have horns?? Just standing there. Looking away from me. I hit the grunt hard, nothing, finally I make out a curve on one side of his head. Scope is on 5x, try to dial it up and the whole eyepiece moves, dangit!! Screw it, long shot at 5x, bang, FLOP!! AAAHHHHHHH!!! I swear I drug him about 800 yards, no hair on half of him. Cleaning it now, super stoked, glad the most elusive deer is finally dead!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

13" btw:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

He'll yeah!!!! The curse is lifted lol great job man. Well deserved.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Well its about time. Congrats SICF!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Son of a.......U da MAN!Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> One U/I and a not legal 4pt. The milita was pretty active this afternoon. AR's, AK's and some monster of a rifle. .338 or better.


You ain't kidding. They were getting after it all afternoon. Finally got tired of it and climbed down 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sicf great job. I know it's been a bad season for me if you killed 1 before me. Haha. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dang deer must have been deaf and blind in one eye!!!!! J/k, good job bubba!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to help out and get you off the skunked list.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I be dang! Good deal! Somebody gotta bloody his face! Congrats!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell yeah! Good job.


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good job!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

That's awesome SICF! Glad you finally got one, congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job brother!!! I heard a few shots around the county line off 4. I saw 2 nannies that came out separate and were skiddish! 1 had a large cut on her right side but both had hair on their rears all jacked up so the horny guys have been after em!!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome job SICF! A Big Congrats!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

He'll never set an alarm for a morning hunt ever again....


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

bcbz71 said:


> Military grade aluminum, so they say! I switched to GMC last year and am happy but he stayed with Ford.... Basically, they are all about equal anymore, and cost too much!
> 
> But enough about trucks, show some dead deerzzzz. :2guns:


 that's why Fords has got that new heated tailgate, so your buddies hands won't get cold whilst' they pushin' it!!!!!!:shifty:


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats to sicf, awesome!!!! Glad for ya' brother


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That one week old ford got nothin on the 26yo pooper!! Couldn't have gotten in today without it!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> Alright guys, first off, a huge thanks to JT Powell. This was an area he pointed me to. Actually it's about a mile from where I've gone several times. Got there about 10, sat till noon, got hungry so I got down and back to the pooper for a bite. Went back and repositioned. As soon as I get settled in a dog lights up 500 yards to my NW and barks for 2 freakin hours, literally, non stop. I figured the spot was blown after all that but about 30 minutes later looking around I see a deer shaped thing...is that a deer?? Scope it, it is a dang deer!! Does it have horns?? Just standing there. Looking away from me. I hit the grunt hard, nothing, finally I make out a curve on one side of his head. Scope is on 5x, try to dial it up and the whole eyepiece moves, dangit!! Screw it, long shot at 5x, bang, FLOP!! AAAHHHHHHH!!! I swear I drug him about 800 yards, no hair on half of him. Cleaning it now, super stoked, glad the most elusive deer is finally dead!!


Oh crap!!! Heck yeah!!! Was it with the .270? If so I hope it brings you a lot more luck in the coming years!!!! Nice first buck :thumbup: and nice story!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep! The 270 worked great with those mondo ballistic tipped winchesters. The shot hit just below the spine, but close enough to drop it, got both lungs and left a golf ball sized exit. 190-200 yards, I really didn't think they'd penetrate that well. Reckon it's a good gun!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> Yep! The 270 worked great with those mondo ballistic tipped winchesters. The shot hit just below the spine, but close enough to drop it, got both lungs and left a golf ball sized exit. 190-200 yards, I really didn't think they'd penetrate that well. Reckon it's a good gun!


I knew them deer gods would pull through lmao I have a feeling next year we all might need to watch out, you will be knocking them down left and right.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Josh. Bout time!!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

SICF, congrats man. You earned it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Well shit. If you can kill one, I hope I can get me one tomorrow...

Good job sir!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. Have you been completely skunked so far this season 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Congratulations SICF! Glad you finally got some meat on the ground!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't stop giggling. Im proud for ya. Congrats. 
From anothe perspective this place just got a lot less interesting!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I can't stop giggling. Im proud for ya. Congrats.
> From anothe perspective this place just got a lot less interesting!


Now remember he just bought a muzzeloader could get interesting seeing him figure out how much powder. Needs to video it when he sights it in 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Now remember he just bought a muzzeloader could get interesting seeing him figure out how much powder. Needs to video it when he sights it in
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Easy, 7 pellets of 777 and 3 powerbelts, hold on tight, can't miss. 

Had a Remington m700 and never could get it dialed in, so I dumped it. Gotta put this cheapy to use!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

F**king A Tweety Bird, SICF!

I'm reminded of my nephew when he killed his first buck after years of trying... when he had his boom/flop, he just sat there and asked himself, "Can it really be this easy?"

Congratulations to the new leader of the Crack-of-Noon Hunting Team.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Holy crap!! Good job bro. Weight has been lifted &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> John B. Have you been completely skunked so far this season
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Shot a few slicks on private land. This is the worst year I've ever had.

Shot a little buck on the opening day of bow season and couldn't find it. That was the beginning of the end for me I guess.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It ain't over yet, fat lady's still warmin up. I saw a doe at gray light pass a 100 yards in a burn. Then about 8:00 4 hen turkeys , then a rack buck galloping with his nose on the ground at 400 yards. He crossed the trail the doe walked and ran a big circle , though for sure he was gonna come the way the doe did. Turned and went straight up the hill passing 30 yards from the truck. FML!!! Oh well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats SiCF!!! Nice kill.


----------

